# Brennproblem Toshiba X200-Serie



## MeisterLampion (30. November 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Habe mehrere Toshiba X200 Notebooks im Einsatz. Alle zeigen das gleiche Problem. Wenn ich Dateien auf eine CD oder einer DVD schreiben möchte, läuft der Brennvorgang ganz normal (Brennvorgang erfolgreich, bla bla).
Doch wenn ich die CD/DVD irgendwo einlege funkt nix. Auf der CD is nix drauf... Ich kann auch mit dem Auge keine beschreibung auf der CD, der DVD erkennen.
Auch wenn ich das Speichermedium ins Laufwerk lege, werde ich gefragt, ob ich die CD/DVD beschreiben möchte...

Fazit: Mein Brenner tut nur so als wenn er brennt! (Nein, der Brennvorgang wird nich simuliert!) Ich glaube auch, dass es ein Softwareproblem ist...

Zusatzinfos:
- Brennprogramm: Nero 8
- Das Problem besteht auf allesn Notebooks
- Betriebssystem: Vista (Home Premium)
- Die LED beim Brenner leuchtet auch, als wenn er schreibt

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Mfg,
Meisterlampion


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. November 2007)

Probier doch einmal ein anderes Programm wie Deepburner um zu sehen ob es ein Problem mit Nero darstellt. Wenn das der Fall ist solltest du dich an den Support von Ahead wenden.
Evtl. ist auch einfach nur der falsche Brenner in Nero ausgewählt (Image Recorder o.ä.) was allerdings wegen des Verhaltens des Brenners unwahrscheinlich aber Möglich ist. Sollte Deepburner (nicht die beste Software aber sie erfüllt ihren Zweck) die gleichen Probleme haben solltest du einmal im Gerätemanager (Start -> Suchleiste -> Gerätemanager) den Treiber des DVD-Brenners entfernen und neuinstallieren. Eine Anfrage beim Hersteller des Laufwerks dürfte auch nicht schaden (wenn es denn daran liegt)


----------



## MeisterLampion (1. Dezember 2007)

Das Problem besteht auch mit anderen Programmen...
Der Imagerecorder is nicht ausgewählt...
Ahead weiss auch nicht woran es liegt...
Toshiba auch nich...


----------

